# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Olga Braque (22)

## ramses22

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Olga
*Type:* Braque Allemand à poil court
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 14 ans 8 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 22 - Côtes-d'Armor
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 02 56 44 71 15





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 La belle et gentille Olga a 8 ans cette année , à part la vie de refuge  elle n'a pas connu grand chose , elle est joueuse et câline, la  demoiselle est très réceptive et apprend très bien . Lorsque quelqu'un  visite le refuge , qu'on passe  devant son boxe elle est trop contente  alors elle tourne sur elle même en aboyant ce qui fait plutôt fuir les  gens , personne ne la regarde pourtant elle vaut le détour  
 On serait très heureux si elle pouvait enfin trouver un foyer aimant.





Refuge du Penthiévre et du Méné
La Ville Pierre
22510 Bréhand

02 56 44 71 15

https://www.facebook.com/spabrehand22?fref=ts

http://www.refuge-spa-penthievre-men...ens-de-refuge/

Vidéo de présentation de OLGA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4fXfPb0jKM

----------


## anniec

up

----------


## ramses22

Toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ramses22

toujours là, pourtant elle est si gentille

----------


## anniec

up

----------


## ramses22

la belle aimerait bien une maison ainsi que son grand copain tyson.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ramses22

toujours au refuge

----------


## anniec

up

----------


## ramses22

Personne pour la belle.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ramses22

Toujours au refuge

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ramses22

Toujours là.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ramses22

Toujours au refuge.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ramses22

Toujours au refuge....

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ramses22

Toujours au refuge

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ramses22

toujours au refuge

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## ramses22

Elle est toujours là notre grosse mémère. Impressionnante a travers la grille lors des visites, elle veut se faire remarqué c'est pour sa. 
Qui pour lui faire enfin découvrire se que c'est la vie de famille.

----------


## Everclown

Bonsoir,
Quelles sont ses ententes avec ses congénères, chats, ...
Est-elle dominante, câline, réservée, ...

----------


## ramses22

Entente avec des mâles exclusivement, pas ok petit chien et femelle. Pas ok chat ni autre animaux, fais de la prédation.
Chienne sympas avec l'humain mais n'a jamais eu la chance de vivre dans une maison donc on ne sait pas comment elle se comporte a l'intérieure.

----------


## ramses22

Petite photos de notre belle Olga. ::

----------


## Monkey

Elle est superbe... 
Up pour Olga !

----------


## ramses22

Toujours au refuge.

----------


## Monkey

Tyson est lui aussi tjs au refuge ?
Up pour la belle Olga !

----------


## ramses22

Tyson le croisé labrador noir qui était avec elle est malheureusement décédé.

----------


## Monkey

D'accord... Vivement que Olga trouve sa famille.

----------


## France34

OLGA a-t-elle été adoptée ?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## anniec

Up !

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## ramses22

Toujours au refuge.

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles d'OLGA ?

----------


## ramses22

Toujours au refuge

----------


## France34

OLGA n'a toujours pas trouvé une gentille famille adoptive ?

----------


## ramses22

Elle est toujours au refuge et attend désespérément de connaitre la vie en maison.

----------


## Monkey

Un grand merci à Doriant pour la bannière !


http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...3/#post3279944

----------


## ramses22

Merci pour la bannière

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles ???

----------


## ramses22

Toujours au refuge

----------


## Monkey

Up...

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## ramses22

Toujours au refuge.

----------


## Monkey

Une FA peut-elle être envisageable ?

----------


## anniec

Up !

----------


## Alantka



----------


## Vegane7

FB d'Olga à partager :
https://www.facebook.com/spabrehand2...uMXFp5PzB9rBEl

----------

